# Probleme mit DIR615 als Repeater-Bridge



## Deimos (8. Dezember 2011)

Einen wundervollen guten Morgen wünsche ich.

Ich stehe vor einem Problem, bei dem ich nicht mehr weiterkomme (bei dem ich aber auch nicht sicher bin, ob es überhaupt eine Lösung gibt).

*Setup*:

Der Internetzugang läuft über den Router R1 (irgendein Provider-Geschwür). R1 verwaltet via DHCP die IP-Adressen im Netzwerk.
Hinter Router R1 hängt ein D-Link DIR 645, der das WLAN bereitstellt (fixe IP durch R1 vergeben), DHCP ist natürlich deaktiviert.
Am Router R2 hängen über WLAN und diverse Switches um die 8 Geräte, die allesamt ins Internet kommen, sowohl wireless als auch wired.
Zu den Wireless-Clients gehört auch der Laptop eines Kollegen, der unter uns wohnt. Bei diesem wurden LAN- und WLAN-Verbindung überbrückt, so dass er auch mit seinem stationären PC via RJ45 an den Laptop ins Internet kommt.

Soweit so gut, das hat so alles tadellos funktioniert.

*Problemstellung*:
Den Laptop des Kollegen würden wir gerne ersetzen durch einen D-link DIR615 (Router R3), sprich der Router soll als Repeater-Bridge fungieren, so dass der Kollege seine PCs nur noch am Router R3 im unteren Stock anzuhängen braucht und der Laptop von seinem Dasein als Bridge erlöst wird.

Das gestaltet sich nun schwieriger als gedacht. Da der DIR615 die Funktion als Repeater-Bridge von Haus aus nicht bietet, habe ich eine passende Firmware von dd-wrt geflasht.
Ich habe die Einstellungen gem. dieser Anleitung vorgenommen, beim R3 wurde also WAN deaktiviert, als Gateway wurde die IPvon R1 eingetragen, W-LAN-Einstellungen sind an R2 angeglichen, usw.

Die zwei Router R2 und R3 finden sich gegenseitig im WLAN, solange Router R3 im Client- und nicht im Repeater-Bridge Modus ist.
Sobald ich das umstelle, verlieren die beiden jedoch die Verbindung zueinander (gem. Anleitung normal), aber leider komme ich via eines an R3 angehängten PC auch nicht aufs Netz. Entweder funktioniert also das Bridging nicht sauber, oder die WLAN-Verbindung kommt gar nicht erst zu Stande.

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?

Danke & Grüsse,
Deimos


----------

